

Open, moral and pragmatic - MikeTaylor
http://www.timeshighereducation.co.uk/story.asp?storycode=419287

======
ot
Just as an example of how Open Access journals can gain a huge respect from
the community, the following post sums up the success of the Journal of
Machine Learning Research, an Open Access journal run by a volunteer editorial
board:

[http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/pamphlet/2012/03/06/an-
efficien...](http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/pamphlet/2012/03/06/an-efficient-
journal/)

Elsevier should understand that it is the editorial board that matters, not
who prints the paper.

------
pjscott
The great majority of that page is unused whitespace, and then the article
itself is written in text so tiny that it's almost illegible. If I were a
decade older, you could remove the word "almost" from that statement. If
you're involved in web design in any way, I beg you: have mercy on the eyes of
your readers, and use big enough text to be readable.

I know this is off-topic, but there's a certain threshold where poor
typography overwhelms the content itself, and for me this crosses it. Which is
a shame, since scientific journal reform is kind of important.

------
alexchamberlain
Is it not time for a GitHub for publications?

The problem is keeping the quality high, which can only be done with editors,
which cost money.

~~~
hwh
While it is true that editor work costs money, I think it's important to make
clear that Elsevier is not the entity who's paying that money. It's still the
universities who pay the editors - since they typically work pro bono. Well,
OK, there are non-monetary payments that Elsevier does. Like establishing your
name by mentioning it often and making sure you get a nice room and nice food
on the next editors' board meetup - if the journal does hold these.

